# lrm phoenix tour show 2010



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

march 7th. ill be there.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

NEW MEXICO GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE DEEP. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

check out the new drury inn in phoenix my wife works with the company and were trying to get some good rates il keep it posted in here


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

GOODTIMES BALTIMORE WILL BE THERE TO REP THE MIGHTY G.T.!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

awsome. ill be rep. cool ill be repin phoenix kustoms b.c.


----------



## $$MONSTER$$ (Nov 12, 2008)

THE ABQ NEW MEXICO ROLLEZS FAMILY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WELL BE THERE


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

TUCSON GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Who has the 2010 tour schedule? I don't see it on LRM website :uh:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

I HAVENT SEEN A DATE FOR SURE, BUT IF ITS ON UNIQUE IMAGE,AZ WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

Obsession c c will be there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider+Dec 15 2009, 11:07 AM~15988059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear from a friend that they wont have any tour dates for another week or two.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

UCE will b there


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

IDENTITY CC WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yea its the 7th.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OBSESSION ATL!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

new Image c.c. will be there


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 15 2009, 10:18 PM~15994849
> *UCE will b there
> *


I think that UCE will be there with a couple of rides from where ever!!


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

R.O WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Last year was one of the best shows in a while. Huge turnout!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS CC YUMA, AZ WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Look'n to come out of north Texas for this show...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 15 2010, 05:16 PM~16620659
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Last year was one of the best shows in a while. Huge turnout!
> *


X87 DEFINITLY A SHOW NOT TO MISS!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 13 2009, 10:15 PM~15972529
> *check out the new drury inn in phoenix my wife works with the company and were trying to get some good rates il keep it posted in here
> *


i might get to go


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Man that drury hotel is too far north. I'm at the crossland on mcdowell


----------



## malibu76 (Mar 21, 2007)

This will be my very first Lowrider show :biggrin: ( :uh: just spectator ) after dream it for years ! 
Any suggest to see the cars rollin in the fairgrounds or cruisin saturday night ? 

BTW on saturday near there will be a big street fair with car show...

03/06, 2010 - Seventh Avenue Street Fair 
Phoenix, Arizona
Location: 7th Ave btw Indian School & Camelback
Contact Phone: (480) 703‑2620
Website: www.m7streetfair.wordpress.com
Hours: 11am‑5pm
Details: Street Fair where we close down street and have vendors, street performers, bands, and a car show. This is alot of fun and is Phoenix's biggest Street Fair.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

WE WILL BE IN THE SAME SPOT THAT WE HAVE BEEN FOR THE LAST FIVE YEARS.

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 21 2010, 09:26 PM~16683378
> *WE WILL BE IN THE SAME SPOT THAT WE HAVE BEEN FOR THE LAST FIVE YEARS.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


The circle k parkin lot across the street from the fairgrounds???

:cheesy:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just heard the Show is SOLD OUT for Entries! Several Homies have told me they didnt get in! Pre registration is full, gonna be real hard to get in day of move in if at all!!!
:angry:  :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 03:17 PM~16702072
> *I just heard the Show is SOLD OUT for Entries! Several Homies have told me they didnt get in! Pre registration is full, gonna be real hard to get in day of move in if at all!!!
> :angry:    :uh:
> *



I might not go I haven't received my confirmation


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 23 2010, 02:49 PM~16702395
> *I might not go I haven't received my confirmation
> *


I jus checked the mail. Still havent got mine. I sent mine in about 7 days before the deadline. Not sure when LRM got it. :uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 03:17 PM~16702072
> *I just heard the Show is SOLD OUT for Entries! Several Homies have told me they didnt get in! Pre registration is full, gonna be real hard to get in day of move in if at all!!!
> :angry:    :uh:
> *


Damn has a lrm show ever been sold out 2 weeks before a show??? :dunno:

Looks like another sick show in the making :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15971282
> *march 7th.  ill be there.
> *



BACKBUMMPER JUAN FROM HANG"EM"HIGH WILL BE THERE


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Feb 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16705228
> *U FUCKER AINT GOT NO HOPPERS BUT TODD AND FRANKS TWO CARS THE BLACK ONE AND THE YELLOW ONE *


:nono: :buttkick: :twak: :banghead: 


:biggrin:


----------



## malibu76 (Mar 21, 2007)

http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...act%20sheet.pdf


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 04:54 PM~16703013
> *I jus checked the mail. Still havent got mine. I sent mine in about 7 days before the deadline. Not sure when LRM got it.  :uh:
> *



I got a called by lowrider said they r sending back my reg to show up on sun @5 am :angry: :angry: I guess no Phoenix 4 me so take lots pics


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

i got my letter back today said it was sold out does anyone know if i could still get in with someone elses pre reg if so if someone canot make it out i will pay 100 bucks for the entry


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

One more week fellas! Pre party at matador downtown. Holla!!! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 10:55 AM~16711105
> *I got a called by lowrider said they r sending back my reg to show up on sun @5 am  :angry:  :angry:  I guess no Phoenix 4 me so take lots pics
> *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 03:54 PM~16703013
> *I jus checked the mail. Still havent got mine. I sent mine in about 7 days before the deadline. Not sure when LRM got it.  :uh:
> *


mine came in today :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

i got mine too yeeeiii yyyaaaaa


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

I was gonna show with a group of guys from my club...but waiting in line starting at 5am for $50 is not my idea of a good time. Should be a great show though!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cuando mandas el pre registration como sabes si lo resibieron o que te 

mandan para entrar al show homies


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

Flagg staf, Majestics will be there 4+ cars.... a 1972 riviera is one of them!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

CANT WAIT NEW IMAGE PHX WILL BE THERE


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 1 2010, 11:05 PM~16768174
> *Cuando mandas el pre registration como sabes si lo resibieron o que te
> 
> mandan para entrar al show homies
> *


una carta por correo de confirmacion diciendo que te aceptaron. good luck


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC 818 RIDERS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Look'n to come out of north Texas for this show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16746335
> *i got my letter back today said it was sold out does anyone know if i could still get in with someone elses pre reg if so if someone canot make it out i will pay 100 bucks for the entry
> *


My confirmation letter states:
No Refunds or Transfers.... You may want to contact Go-Lo to confirm...


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 2 2010, 02:24 AM~16769486
> *una carta por correo de confirmacion diciendo que te aceptaron. good luck
> *



orale thanks homie


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

brang some get some


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

PHOENIX LRM SHOW IS GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2010, 12:35 PM~16784376
> *brang  some  get  some
> *




is dipn714 will be there ??????????????????


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Loaded up for Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Mar 4 2010, 01:02 AM~16791979
> *is dipn714 will be there ??????????????????
> *


T



T



T



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

got a wet drive to phoenix. hit the road at 4am sat morning :0

at least it will be dry in phx. see yall there :wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ROOOOOLLERZ


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 5 2010, 04:46 AM~16803380
> *ROOOOOLLERZ
> *


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

GOODTIMES SIN CITY WILL BE THERE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

packing up the car now


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2010, 06:59 AM~16803741
> *packing up the car now
> *



GOOD TIMES IE WILL BE THERE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wow: *VERY CLEAN BRO....HOPE TO SEE IT UP CLOSE!!!. I'M DIGGING THAT TOP*


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 5 2010, 04:34 AM~16803366
> *got a wet drive to phoenix. hit the road at 4am sat morning :0
> 
> at least it will be dry in phx. see yall there :wave:
> *



Weather for Phoenix, AZ

61°F | °C
Current: Sunny
Wind: SE at 7 mph
Humidity: 33%
Fri
Sunny
72°F | 53°F
Sat
Partly Cloudy :0 
77°F | 53°F
Sun
Showers :angry: 
59°F | 50°F
Mon
Partly Cloudy 
65°F | 50°F 

:happysad: oh well rain or shine !!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

50% CHANCE OF RAIN ON SUNDAY.  :uh: IN PHEONIX


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 23 2010, 04:54 PM~16703013
> *I jus checked the mail. Still havent got mine. I sent mine in about 7 days before the deadline. Not sure when LRM got it.  :uh:
> *



What up Luna, Did you get your reg. papers from LRM yet???

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Mar 5 2010, 12:10 PM~16806242
> *What up Luna, Did you get your reg. papers from LRM yet???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yuppers! Last week came in the mail! Outside with the Homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

The rain gods have always been good to the lrm shows in phx, vegas, and so cal. The only one to really get rained on in like the past 8 yrs or so, was san bernardino a couple years ago. I will be doing my anti rain dance sat nite to please the gods! :rofl:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 5 2010, 02:12 PM~16806629
> *The rain gods have always been good to the lrm shows in phx, vegas, and so cal. The only one to really get rained on in like the past 8 yrs or so, was san bernardino a couple years ago. I will be doing my anti rain dance sat nite to please the gods! :rofl:
> *


Denver has also had it's bad luck in rain over the years


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*im cool if it rains (I HOPE IT DONT THO) taking wifes car and got indoors spot* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 5 2010, 11:18 AM~16805502
> *50% CHANCE OF RAIN ON SUNDAY.    :uh:  IN PHEONIX
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm taking my son with his bike from vegas, got outdoors hope it dont rain.


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 5 2010, 02:01 PM~16806569
> *Yuppers! Last week came in the mail! Outside with the Homies!! :biggrin:
> *



Thats whats up hommie, I'm taking the ol lady this time around but i'll be out there... Any after parties???? Fuego's?? :biggrin:


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

*PHX 602*


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 5 2010, 11:18 AM~16805502
> *50% CHANCE OF RAIN ON SUNDAY.    :uh:  IN PHEONIX
> *


NOW IS 80% CHANCE


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:biggrin: ANY PIC OF THE MOVE IN???


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Mar 6 2010, 06:19 PM~16815259
> *NOW IS 80% CHANCE
> *


that sucks it started to sprinkle a lil you can see the clouds moving in hope it just bypasses the fairgrounds   :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

I WAS WATCHING THE WEATHER AND IT SHOWS IT GOING TO RAIN ALL DAY TOMORROW SUCKS!!!!    FROM CALI ALL THE WAY TO TEXAS THANKS TO EL NINO!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

POST THEM PICTURES...FELLAS :wow:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

If my theory serves me right the system passing from so cal is just brief light rain. So it should be the same for here since it ain't far away, unless the jet stream somehow stalls it over az and increases precipitation. We'll see :dunno:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 6 2010, 08:28 PM~16816204
> *POST THEM PICTURES...FELLAS :wow:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

These are all the pictures I took with my blackberry.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Found 1 :biggrin: 


>


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 6 2010, 08:28 PM~16816207
> *If my theory serves me right the system passing from so cal is just brief light rain. So it should be the same for here since it ain't far away, unless the jet stream somehow stalls it over az and increases precipitation. We'll see :dunno:
> *



What are you now, a weatherman?
Go take some pics and post them.
:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 7 2010, 02:08 AM~16818198
> *What are you now, a weatherman?
> Go take some pics and post them.
> :biggrin:
> *


x2.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 7 2010, 02:08 AM~16818198
> *What are you now, a weatherman?
> Go take some pics and post them.
> :biggrin:
> *


x3 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2010, 06:19 AM~16818475
> *x3  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You didnt make it this year??


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Mar 7 2010, 07:42 AM~16818711
> *You didnt make it this year??
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 7 2010, 07:49 AM~16818723
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> *


SAME HERE


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

RAINING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER OUT HERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2010, 11:45 AM~16819886
> *RAINING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER OUT HERE
> *


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

DONT RAIN ALL DAM YEAR AND IT HAS TO RAIN TODAY :angry:  THATS SOME BULL


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_In an "el nino" rain year you can't trust the rain to keep off a show until May._


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

lol that fucking sucks!!!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> Found 1 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

that sucks homies. so there was no cars outside i assume. did they hop.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

WOW! That blows!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2010, 11:45 AM~16819886
> *RAINING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER OUT HERE
> *




:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Mar 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16768397
> *Flagg staf, Majestics will be there 4+ cars.... a 1972 riviera is one of them!
> *



SO HOW DID THAT RAIN TREAT YOU :0


----------



## sinful-one (Mar 2, 2009)

Braved the rain at the show today. Posted pics from the show at www.SIN-Magazine.com 600 photos from the show have been posted.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

LOTS OF VERY NICE CARS AT THIS SHOW!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Rain didn't stop no one. Good show, but cold!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NICE PICTURES.....LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW WAS DEAD.. :0 :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sinful-one_@Mar 7 2010, 08:52 PM~16822996
> *Braved the rain at the show today. Posted pics from the show at www.SIN-Magazine.com 600 photos from the show have been posted.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics on the website!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinful-one (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 7 2010, 08:46 PM~16823552
> *NICE PICTURES.....LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW WAS DEAD.. :0  :angry:
> *


Most of the photos where taken before they let the public in, its easier that way.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sinful-one_@Mar 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16823844
> *Most of the photos where taken before they let the public in, its easier that way.
> *


oh kool i was about to say.!!!!...nice shots ..homie.....any hop pictures...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Any more Pics....... Looked at the ones to the link..... Anybody else take flics


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sinful-one_@Mar 7 2010, 07:52 PM~16822996
> *Braved the rain at the show today. Posted pics from the show at www.SIN-Magazine.com 600 photos from the show have been posted.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

DESPITE THE RAIN IT WAS A FULL HOUSE, GOOD SHOW,NICE RIDES AND I JUST GOT BACK FROM FROM THE HOP IT WAS THE SHIT THERES WAS SOME FIREWORKS BOY THAT HOP WAS THE PLACE TO BE TONITE :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

FUCK DOUBLE POST :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 8 2010, 12:42 AM~16825584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bay area in the house :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 7 2010, 11:52 PM~16825314
> *DESPITE THE RAIN IT WAS A FULL HOUSE, GOOD SHOW,NICE RIDES AND I JUST GOT BACK FROM FROM THE HOP IT WAS THE SHIT THERES WAS SOME FIREWORKS BOY THAT HOP WAS THE PLACE TO BE TONITE  :biggrin:
> *


FIREWORKS :biggrin: WE PUT IT DOWN WITH A BIG BANG THATS HOW GOODTIMERS DO IT AND WILL BE AT ITTOMORROW MORNING AGAIN RAIN DONT STOP US


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

No Cherry 64 or Perfect Score??? No new heavy hitters breaking out???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

some nice pics.


----------



## 1949Packard (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a few more pics of the Low Rider Show in AZ 2010

Old School PHX/Glendale Chapters This is how we do in AZ.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD SHOW


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

GOOD SHOW DESPITE THE RAIN. IT WAS RAINING LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA. :wow: STILL A GOOD TURN OUT.


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Mar 7 2010, 11:53 PM~16825621
> *bay area in the house :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.

1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad: 


















[/quote]


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]


Congradulations!!


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]
CONGRATS BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]

beautiful truck. the engraving was sick!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]
CONGRATS VIEJITOS :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]
CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

On our way to Texas still 15 hours away


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE HAD A GRET TIME AT THE SHOW  
(HEAVY HITTER) GOT 1st N CLASS ,6 SPECILTY AWARDS ,BEST UNDERCARRIAGE,BEST INTERIOR,BEST MURALS,BEST ENGINE,BEST METAL ENGRAVING,BEST OF SHOW, AND THE EXCELLENCS AWARD

















(Y2K) GOT 1st n CLASS ,2nd BEST OF SHOW & THE RECOGNITION AWARD 
(THE BEAST)2nd BEST OF SHOW ,BEST GRAPHICS,BEST AUDIO VIDEOIMG]http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc166/susievigil/new%20style/impala%2064%20%2068/2010110.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone get pixz of the bikes or pedal cars ?????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Mar 9 2010, 01:32 AM~16835940
> *Anyone get pixz of the bikes or pedal cars ?????
> *


i got pics of all of them. ill post tomarrow.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream+Mar 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16768397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:cheesy: 

i was right next to you.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 8 2010, 06:20 PM~16831340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 8 2010, 06:20 PM~16831340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CONGRATS TO YOU GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

congrats to VIEJITOS and NEW STYLE reppin NOR-CAL at its finest :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Some pics I took...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

More Pics.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

NICE PICS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*"Twisted Habit" - 1st Place Semi - Outstanding Plating - Outstanding Upholstery - Phoenix Lowrider Magazine Car Show 20010 *

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *This One Is For Bird*:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

ANY INFO ON THE SWEEPSTAKES WHO WON ON EACH CATEGORY?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]
BIG AL SAID IT</span>;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Mar 8 2010, 02:42 AM~16825839
> *FIREWORKS :biggrin: WE PUT IT DOWN WITH A BIG BANG THATS HOW GOODTIMERS DO IT AND WILL BE AT ITTOMORROW MORNING AGAIN RAIN DONT STOP US
> *


MONDOE THE DUCE WAS DOING GREAT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHO GOT PIC OF THE HOP;;POST THEM;; THANKS[/SIZE];;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERES A FEW PAINT JOBS I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Mar 9 2010, 01:46 PM~16840150
> *Some pics I took...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16845327
> *HERES A FEW PAINT JOBS I LIKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 8 2010, 06:20 PM~16831340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*BEAUTIFUL!!!!!*
Congradulations!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 10 2010, 09:28 AM~16849045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS JOE ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 10 2010, 10:17 AM~16849551
> *
> 
> 
> ...











HAHAHAHAHAHAHA THE PIGS AT THE PIG PALACE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

BIG AL SAID IT</span>;;;
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 9 2010, 08:27 PM~16844380
> *BIG  AL  SAID  IT</span>;;;
> *


MAN YOU BEEN SAYING THAT, JUST SHUT AND BRING IT ALREADY


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Had a great time at the show, have to give much prop's to the hente in Pheonix, the show got packed even in the rain.. Now that says someting about the the people in Pheonix..

We didn't place for any awards but we a got a lot of prop's for coming all the way out from north Texas (DFW). Had a lot of people come by and ask about the ULC..
Had a good talk with Joe Ray from LRM..
We also ran into Aurelio from Ft Worth rep'n A&M Customs.. Want to thank Aurelio and his friends for showing us a good time Sunday night and Brandon from Imperials for hooking us up with a good Restaurant and my homies from Techniques for the beers while we were waiting in line..

And to all the people who we met and talked with thx for the good time...

We parked by my ol'friends from KLIQUE... So it was a great time kick'n it with a lot of my ol'friends..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Mar 9 2010, 01:32 AM~16835940
> *Anyone get pixz of the bikes or pedal cars ?????
> *


heres the pics i have of them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> SJ TROKITA HAD A GREAT OUTCOME AT THE PHOENIX ARIZONA LRM SHOW.
> 
> 1ST PLACE IN CATEGORY, 5 SPECIALTY AWARDS WHICH WERE, BEST ENGRAVING,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST DISPLAY,BEST MURALS AND BEST UNDERCARRIAGE PLUS SWEEPSTAKES FOR BEST BOMB TRUCK AND $$$$$$ :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> HERES A COUPLE PICS PHONE PICS SO NOT THE BEST :happysad:


[/quote]




> NEW STYLE HAD A GRET TIME AT THE SHOW
> (HEAVY HITTER) GOT 1st N CLASS ,6 SPECILTY AWARDS ,BEST UNDERCARRIAGE,BEST INTERIOR,BEST MURALS,BEST ENGINE,BEST METAL ENGRAVING,BEST OF SHOW, AND THE EXCELLENCS AWARD
> 
> 
> ...




congrats


----------



## venice_ridin (Aug 16, 2009)

where are the hop pics? :angry:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

BIG AL SAID IT</span>;;;
[/quote]

u guys just keep doin the damn thang!! You built it for you, keep it up...winning that is :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530894


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


> BIG AL SAID IT</span>;;;


u guys just keep doin the damn thang!! You built it for you, keep it up...winning that is :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by venice_ridin_@Mar 10 2010, 03:26 PM~16852069
> *where are the hop pics? :angry:
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by venice_ridin_@Mar 10 2010, 04:26 PM~16852069
> *where are the hop pics? :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2010, 10:34 PM~16856594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT you tube clip.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 10 2010, 10:06 PM~16856240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that all :biggrin: :biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE AWARDS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 10 2010, 11:28 PM~16857217
> *Is that all :biggrin:  :biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE AWARDS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO!! THERES 4 MORE BUT BIG DAVE LEFT B4 WE TOOK THE PICS.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 10 2010, 10:06 PM~16856240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 11 2010, 06:56 AM~16858498
> *NO!! THERES 4 MORE BUT BIG DAVE LEFT B4 WE TOOK THE PICS.
> *


 :0 :wow: All those for three entries :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by venice_ridin_@Mar 10 2010, 03:26 PM~16852069
> *where are the hop pics? :angry:
> *


I have a few pics from the hop 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530894


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

SUM PICS OF THE PHX LRM 2010 SHOW


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 14 2010, 02:33 PM~16887919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 11 2010, 10:29 AM~16859888
> *I have a few pics from the hop
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530894
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

more pics from thr phx 2010 lrm show


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 03:43 AM~16836347
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 10 2010, 11:21 AM~16850139
> *Had a great time at the show, have to give much prop's to the hente in Pheonix, the show got packed even in the rain.. Now that says someting about the the people in Pheonix..
> 
> We didn't place for any  awards but we a got a lot of prop's for coming all the way out from north Texas (DFW). Had a lot of people come by and ask about the ULC..
> ...


We were right behind you on saturday when we where in line, we had my boys lil lowrider bike from vegas! It was nice meeting you and the other homie Ruben!


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

it was a nice show good experience and looking foward t next year not bad for first lrm tour show entered in with 20" trike and 16"bike oh and the rain sucked


----------

